# A good makeup school in Paris?!



## George Ioan (Oct 19, 2013)

I am looking seriously for a makeup school in Paris, a good one that teaches in english. My french is not so good and I realy want a profesional education (and up to date). Please help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2013)

http://makeupmag.com/schools_list/country/73/


*ITM/Institute Technique du Maquillage* 
*Fleurimon*
*BeautyFromParis*
*Atelier International de Maquillage*


----------



## George Ioan (Oct 19, 2013)

Are all of those schools teaching in english?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 19, 2013)

Fleurimon and Atelierm Aquillage appear to.

www.fleurimon.com/index_en.php

www.ateliermaquillage.com


----------



## elenaParis (Apr 15, 2014)

There are now many of the make up school in Paris.

A lot of them had been created in the 2000.

The prossessionnal make up school having *the best reputation* for many years is *ITM Paris*.

It's the first make-up school created in France, more than *30 years ago* by an icon in *make-up artist profession*.

It is also the only one to deliver *complete formation* in 2 years (others are in 1 year long) : SFX, beauty, fashion, body-painting, face painting, nail art, haircut...

The school has *photograph studio* and all the professionals facilities.





Miss France make-up in ITM Paris school for face off  TV show from SYFY channel 

It's location is the 5th distict, where are most of the students of Paris in front of the roman arenas, very nice place.

Many international students are studying there so they have teachers who speaks English.

 



You can see the creation of students on youtube channel : ITM Paris

Their website is http://www.itmparis.com/ you can contact them here

https://www.facebook.com/ITMparis.ecole.maquillage.professionnel.makeup


----------

